# Groundhog baits??



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a active groundhog on my fence row causing some problems with my dogs acting like idiots when there out with me and ultimately chasing him into the bean field next door, its all I can do you turn the dogs and get them to come back so I figure Ill use a conibear Live Trap in front of his little door to his condo. Once I trap him, Ill move him a mile or two to a nice unfarmed area down the road. Ok, a couple of questions? Is placing the trap right by the hole the best place for it?? what should I use for bait, I was thinking apples w/ peanut buter or something like that. 
Lastly, the hole seems active right now but was dormant for the last 3 years?? so once I remove the little bugger, what is the best way to block, fill in the hole? its litterally right under the fence row. 

Thanks for the advice!

Salmonid.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

He will just move back if you move him. Just shoot him and fill the hole in job is done. If you can't use a gun in the area. Call a local trapper to take him out.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I use a 16 inch conibear trap set right over the opening. May take two or three days but when he finally decides to come out it gets them around the neck. As for stopping up the hole, good luck. You can fill it in but any young groundhog in the area may reopen it. Once a burrow is made they seem to be able to find them for ever after. I have had holes reopened as much as 4 yrs after no activity.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Why would you move the problem ?? Take care of it & be done with it. Also, what is a connibear live trap ; two completely different things ?? But, to answer yoyr question, apples work great without the PB. Make sure you smash it to get the smell in the air and lead it to the trap.
T


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Never tried it, but read somewhere to put vanilla on the apple to draw 'em in. I'm with Dave, the conibear doesn't miss.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys, and by the way, my friend loaned me a a live trap, made by Conibear ( sp?) so that is what Ill use, I understand the concept of dispatching him but prefer to just move him away from my area. Only thing we "dispatch" is possums because they carry EPM which affected one of our horses and had to be put down. Il update if the trap works.

Salmonid


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Conibear is a trap company, body grip is the trap type these guys are thinking of. Like slip joint pliers being called Channel-locks or locking pliers being called Vice-grips. The famous maker's name soon replaces the actual tool or trap name. 

Huntinbull


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I know my traps pretty well , but I have never seen a Conibear brand live trap. About 90% around here at least are Havahearts (sp?).


----------



## JLW (Apr 11, 2004)

A couple of points.......

I am A professional Trapper and make my living doing it...... so this is not from the guy next door.

1st...relocating the ground hog...........is illlegal in most states.Especially OHIO!

2nd ....a conibear is NOT a trap company ......it is a trap style.........also known as a body grip. It is like having a ford and a convertible.

Many companies make convertibles......... Make companies make conibears.

Just kill it........put it in the hole it came from and fill it in......


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

JLW said:


> A couple of points.......
> 
> I am A professional Trapper and make my living doing it...... so this is not from the guy next door.
> 
> ...


Very well put, that is what I think. LOL.. and some are instructors for trapping and didn't know that....lol


----------

